# Stabilizing



## dmedd (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I get some of the custom knife makers on here to explain the process of stabilizing antler for knife hanldes please. Thanks for any help.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually, the best thing to do is send it off to a stabilizing service and let them do it.
BUT, you can do it yourself.  
You can drill a hole in one end, tap it, insert fitting, use a vacuum pump to draw a vacuum, drawing your stabilizer fluid into the antler.
Or, you can set it end down in the fluid and let it draw the fluid up into the antler.
I use Rot Doctor, it's expensive.  You can also use wood stabilizer sold at Home Depot, it's made for hardening up the rotted wood around window frames and such, it's found in the paint department.
Dan


----------



## badkarma (Feb 3, 2011)

What would happen if you didn't use this to an antler?  Wood?


----------



## dmedd (Feb 3, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> Actually, the best thing to do is send it off to a stabilizing service and let them do it.
> BUT, you can do it yourself.
> You can drill a hole in one end, tap it, insert fitting, use a vacuum pump to draw a vacuum, drawing your stabilizer fluid into the antler.
> Or, you can set it end down in the fluid and let it draw the fluid up into the antler.
> ...




Thanks Dan


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 3, 2011)

David i dont stabilize my deer antlers, i do stabilize my elk antlers because of the soft center,I stabilize a lot of wood and i send it all off. I havent had good results doing it my self.I hope this wll help ~Raleigh


----------



## dmedd (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Raleigh


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 4, 2011)

BadKarma - nothing will happen if you don't stabilize antler.  Like Raleigh said, deer antlers don't usually need it, they are small enough that by the time you stick a tang into it, it's mostly hard antler.
For larger elk and caribou, you will get into the pithy center.  You can fill it by having it stabilized.  Or, what I usually do, is get the handle final shaped, then flood it with thin CA (superglue) and let it soak it up.  Repeat as much as necessary.  This will seal it well, keep blood and moisture out.
Wood-some woods don't need it, some can't be satabilized if they are too dense or too oily.  Some have to be stabilized before working with it.  Wood that needs to be stabilized, can be sealed with CA as an alternative.
Dan


----------



## Larry Harris (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been stablizing  wood . When you stop by Valdosta I will show the process.

          Larry Harris


----------



## dmedd (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Larry, I can't wait to pay you a visit. Here's what the piece of pinhead you gave me yesterday turned into....


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 13, 2011)

Super nice


----------

